# Northern Meeting!



## MistyLake (Jul 7, 2008)

Hello Everyone in the North!


I am arranging the next meeting (number 6 I think!) of this fledgling group in South Manchester sometime in the next month. It will be at my house, which has enough room and a big garden. It will be on a saturday or Sunday in the afternoon. Currently there are about 7 families who come, and we are also interested in thinkers or triers. 


Please post if you are interested, with the days which suit you, and I will respond according to the responses. 


Misty xxx


----------



## Tincancat (Mar 19, 2012)

Hi Misty.  Did not realise you have a group going.  I'm in Liverpool and 18 weeks pregnant with double donor twins. It would be good to meet with others.  Weekends best for me.
TCC x


----------



## Matilda7 (Feb 22, 2011)

Hi Misty, I've not been on here for so long, but have just been e-mailed your PM.  It would be great to meet up again, we should be able to make it.  I apologise in advance for the terror that my two nearly 2 year olds will unleash ;-)


----------



## MistyLake (Jul 7, 2008)

Hi Matilda!
It is so funny that that is what you have posted, as when i think of you, all that comes to mind is order and tranquility, and perhaps a lot of tiredness on your part! How things have changed!!! Greg too, he is now a bundle of energy...Look forward to catching up!
Rebecca


----------



## BillyC (May 3, 2010)

Hi Misty
I've just replied to your PM, count us in too.  Fingers crossed for some good weather this time so the kids can burn off some energy in the garden!
Billy x


----------



## flutter6y (Apr 8, 2012)

Hi

sorry only just seen this. I would like to come across the pennines to meet you all, along with my lo. on mat leave so pretty flexible. has a date been set yet?


----------



## MistyLake (Jul 7, 2008)

Hi Flutterby,


It would be lovely to meet you. So far there are about 8 families coming, and this weekend I should decide on a date. So watch this space. 


Misty x


----------



## RubyRed (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi
Just wondered if there was a date yet for the meet up?


----------



## BillyC (May 3, 2010)

Hi RubyRed

I don't think there is a date set yet, I haven't heard anything x


----------



## MistyLake (Jul 7, 2008)

Hi Every One,

How does the 11th or 12th October sound?

Apologies for the delay....When I initially posted, it was just before the summer holidays, they hit, and well, I have just about got myself straight again!

As previously, South Manchester, my house, easily accessible from main routes, and from 2pm onwards. 

Let me know what you think, as soon as possible.

Misty Lake xxx


----------



## flutter6y (Apr 8, 2012)

Hi

aw that weekend really not good for me unfortunately, got a gig in Manchester on the 11th so to get home with lo and out again would be a push I reckon, unless it was a fair bit earlier, meeting late morning or over lunch time so could get back home by 4ish, if that were at all possible? s Manchester take me about an hour I'm thinking. 

and on sunday 12th I am having a little family 1st birthday party for my lo. where did that first year go

no worries if can't work around me, I will hopefully meet you all someday x


----------



## Tincancat (Mar 19, 2012)

Hi Misty Lake 
I'm not sure what's happening for me.  One of my boys is in trouble and not sure if he's going to make it    Have a good time.
TCC x


----------



## MistyLake (Jul 7, 2008)

Hi, 


Tincancat, I am so sorry to hear about your twin, I hope that things manage to sort themselves out for you all. You must be having such a stressful and sad time. I will be sending you all my best thoughts and feelings. 


Flutter6y, It is unlikely that I can change the timing, as it would mean that my 2 year old would be in bed for it, or unable to settle due to all the new comers arriving at his house! I also need to chose at time which makes it easy for others to get here. Will have a think.


Misty Lake xx


----------



## flutter6y (Apr 8, 2012)

No worries completely understand.

Tincat, thinking of you. Must be such a stressful upsetting time. Really hoping for a good outcome for you xxx


----------



## RubyRed (Nov 21, 2008)

We can make either day. Thanks for hosting. xxx


----------



## Matilda7 (Feb 22, 2011)

We can also do either 11th or 12th Oct x


----------



## Tincancat (Mar 19, 2012)

Thanks for all your best wishes. So far Titch is still going strong.

I am trying to keep to one thread with news regarding the boys so that it does not pull other threads in a negative direction. The thread is http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=326437.0 I will only update minimally on other threads and then only if there is positive news.
TCC x


----------



## MistyLake (Jul 7, 2008)

Dear All,


The next meeting will be at my house, in South Manchester. It is very easily accessible by road, and train. 
Please come at 2pm, and stay as long as you need to (especially if you have come from a way off).
Please pm me and I will give you my number and address. 


Misty Lake. xxx


----------



## Matilda7 (Feb 22, 2011)

Hi, we will be there, I've still got your address from last time.  See you next week xx


----------



## Tincancat (Mar 19, 2012)

Next time Misty perhaps me and BOTH my boys can make it.  Turns out little Titch is a fighter and has made it into this world. 
TCC x


----------



## Matilda7 (Feb 22, 2011)

Great news Tincancat


----------

